#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  > Θερμομόνωση: Μόνωση εξωτερικών τοίχων από μέσα

## SMBD

---

----------


## Efpalinos

> Σε περίπτωση όπου η εξωτερική μόνωση σε υφιστάμενο κτήριο ήταν ανέφικτη:
> 
>    1. Έχει κάνει χρήση κανένας συνάδελφος μόνωση εξωτερικών τοίχων από μέσα;
>    2. Ακολούθησε άλλη διαδικασία/υλικά από αυτή που περιγράφουν στην Knauf;
>    3. Αντιμετώπισε προβλήματα;


1. Ναι, με γυψοσανίδα και πετροβάμβακα.
2. Δεν χρησιμοποιώ φράγμα υδρατμών. Συνηθίζεται σε ψυχρότερα κλίματα. Πιθανόν στη βόρεια Ελλάδα να έιναι απαραίτητο. 
3. Δεν έχω διαπιστώσει προβλήματα.

Μερικές σημειώσεις:

1. Η εσωτερικές επενδύσεις (γυψοσανίδας) σε υφιστάμενη κατασκευή με συνήθη υλικά (σκυρόδεμα, οπτοπλινθοδομή) μειώνουν τη διαθέσιμη θερμική μάζα. Αυτό μπορεί να έχει ευμενείς και δυσμενείς επιπτώσεις στη κατανάλωση ενέργειας και στη θερμική άνεση, σε σχέση και με άλλους παράγοντες. 

Για παράδειγμα σε ένα χώρο κατασκευασμένο με υλικά υψηλής θερμικής μάζας θα έχουμε σταθερότερες εσ. θερμοκρασίες το χειμώνα εφόσον καταναλώνουμε περισσότερη ενέργεια για θέρμανση (αέρα & μάζας). Το καλοκαίρι μπορεί να μειωθούν τα φορτία ψύξης εφόσον παγιδεύεται η εσ. θερμότητα στη θερμική μάζα κατά τη διάρκεια την ημέρας και αποβάλλεται με φυσικό αερισμό κατά τη διάρκεια της νύκτας. Γενικά αυτό που θα ήθελα να επισημάνω είναι ότι κάθε περίπτωση είναι ξεχωριστή και πολυσύνθετη αλλά, εάν η μόνωση ενός υφιστάμενου κτιρίου βελτιώνεται σημαντικά, τότε τα πλεονεκτήματα & μειονεκτήματα της θερμικής μάζας είναι δευτερεύοντα.

2. Η χρήση θερμομόνωσης εξωτερικά μπορεί να δημιουργήσει διάφορες δυσκολίες κυρίως κατασκευαστικές. Σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις έχω παρατηρήσει ρηγματώσεις στο εξ. κέλυφος το οποίο και υποβάλλεται σε εντονότερες θερμικές αυξομειώσεις. Το κέλυφος αλλά και η μόνωση είναι ποιο ευάλωτα εξωτερικά (σε σχέση με τις κατασκευαστικές μεθόδους της Knauf και άλλες παρεμφερής που χρησιμοποιούν τσιμεντοσανίδες και /ή επιχρίσματα)

----------

kasvan

----------


## nik mourouzis

Επίσης η εσωτερική θερμομόνωση χρησιμοποιείτε και σε εξοχικές κατοικίες, όπου η θέρμανση ή η ψύξη ενός χώρου γίνεται μόνο κατά ορισμένες περιόδους του έτους. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει τότε τόσο το κέλυφος ως θερμική μάζα.

----------


## Xάρης

"Σε περιπτώσεις με ανεπαρκή θερμομόνωση και ηχομόνωση για εξωτερικούς τοίχους, η μόνωση από μέσα συνίσταται μόνο αν η εξωτερική μόνωση δεν είναι εφικτή. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση το μονωτικό υλικό πρέπει να είναι άκαυστο σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς για πρόληψη φωτιάς σε υψηλά κτίρια. Αυτός ο τύπος μόνωσης ενδείκνυται και για κτίρια που χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο την ημέρα γιατί τα δωμάτια ζεσταίνονται γρηγορότερα.

Η μόνωση εξωτερικών τοίχων από μέσα γίνεται συνήθως με ένα σύστημα γυψοσανίδας σε μεταλλικό σκελετό (σύμφωνα με τις συστάσεις των κατασκευαστών) χρησιμοποιώντας το μονωτικό υλικό πετροβάμβακα Knauf Rock KR SK ή KR L.

Υποχρεωτικές σημειώσεις κατά την εγκατάσταση:

Έλεγχος της υγρασίας του τοίχου, εάν υπάρχουν σημάδια υγρασίας πρέπει να στεγνώσουν πριν τοποθετηθεί η μόνωση για να προληφθεί η περαιτέρω υγρασία.     Το φράγμα υδρατμών πρέπει να μετακινηθεί στη θερμότερη πλευρά του μονωτικού υλικού ανάμεσα στο τελικό κάλυμμα του τοίχου (π.χ. γυψοσανίδα) και του πετροβάμβακα.

Η μόνωση εξωτερικών τοίχων από μέσα είναι δυσμενής για τους παρακάτω λόγους:

Η μάζα του τοίχου μπορεί να συγκεντρώσει μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα ζέστης που θα διατηρείται όταν σταματάει η θέρμανση, παραμένει στην κρύα πλευρά του τοίχου αποταμιεύοντας περισσότερη ενέργεια.     Η βασική μάζα του τοίχου εκτίθεται σε μεγάλες κλιματικές αλλαγές του εξωτερικού περιβάλλοντος.     Το πρόβλημα των θερμογεφυρών, δηλαδή των σημείων του κτιρίου που δεν έχουν μόνωση και τα σημεία επαφής με άλλα κατασκευαστικά υλικά (ημιόροφοι, εσωτερικοί τοίχοι, ανοίγματα) όπου δημιουργούνται υγρασία και μούχλα."
*Πηγή :* Knauf

----------


## anavatis

η θερμομόνωση εσωτερικά θα ήταν ιδανική για παράδειγμα σε ένα σχολικό κτήριο που χρησιμοποιείται μόνο λίγες ώρες την ημέρα.

----------


## Xάρης

Σωστά. Για χώρους που θέλουμε γρήγορα να θερμανθούν και για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, βέλτιστη είναι η εσωτερική θερμομόνωση. Π.χ. σχολείο, εξοχικό στο βουνό που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για το Σαββατοκύριακο μόνο κ.λπ.

----------


## solist

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι μόνο στις περιπτώσεις που δεν μπορούμε να τοποθετήσουμε εξωτερική θερμομόνωση θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί η εσωτερική.
Ισχύει ένας γενικός κανόνας με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις στον τομέα της υγρομόνωσης-θερμομόνωσης .
Κρατήστε τον εχθρό σας όσο πιο μακριά γίνεται...

Χάρη, στα σχολεία είναι χρησιμότατος και συχνός-πυκνός, ο εξαερισμός τους,πράγμα που συνεπάγεται ανάγκη αυξημένης θερμοχωρητικότητας.Επίσης είναι σύνηθες φαινόμενο οι "πληγές" στο εσωτερικό της τοιχοποιας,οπότε και οι απώλειες που θα δημιουργηθούν έτσι.

----------


## Xάρης

Μια λύση για σχολεία αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε εσωτερική θερμομόνωση είναι η χρήση *ινογυψοσανίδων* όπως π.χ. των *vidiwall* της Knauf.
Χρησιμοποιούνται ακριβώς σε χώρους όπως τα σχολεία που έχουν ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις για μηχανικές καταπονήσεις.

Τα οφέλη της θερμοχωρητικότητας θα τα δούμε το καλοκαίρι σε περιοχές με θερμό κλίμα και 24ωρη λειτουργία.
Τα σχολεία δεν νομίζω ότι εμπίπτουν στην κατηγορία αυτή.

----------


## solist

Ευσταθεί μέχρι ένα σημείο η άποψη σου σχετικά με την καλοκαιρινή θερμοχωρητικότητα Χάρη.
Αληθεύει ότι το κόστος του κλιματισμού το καλοκαίρι είναι περίπου 3 φορές ακριβότερο από το αντίστοιχο χειμερινό και ο λόγος,είναι κάτι το πάρα πολύ απλό.Ο συχνός αερισμός των χώρων στις μεσογειακές περιοχές.
Σκέψου όμως ότι τον χειμώνα και στις 09:40 το πρωί και για 20 συνεχόμενα λεπτά της ώρας ,τουλάχιστον 3 η 4 ανοίγματα-παράθυρα κυκλοφορούν(καλώς η κακώς) ψυχρό αέρα σε μία αίθουσα που θα φιλοξενήσει αμέσως μετά το διάλειμμα έναν εξαιρετικά ευαίσθητο ακόμα οργανισμό ,αυτόν ενός παιδιού...
H θερμική άνεση είναι συνώνυμο της θερμοχωρητικότητας και θα πρέπει να υπάρχει χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι.

----------


## Xάρης

Όντως η θερμική άνεση εξαρτάται *και* από τη θερμοκρασία της περιβάλλουσας επιφάνειας του χώρου.

Όπως ορθά δε αναφέρεις, ο αερισμός για τόσο μεγάλο διάστημα (20') για μια τυπική αίθουσα σχολείου είναι σπατάλη ενέργειας.
Ο αερισμός τον χειμώνα πρέπει να γίνεται με *διάπλατα ανοιγμένα* τα κουφώματα για *μικρό* χρονικό διάστημα που εξαρτάται από τις διαστάσεις του χώρου.

Έστω όμως ότι έχουμε αυτόν τον κακό αερισμό.
Και έχουμε δύο περιπτώσεις:
α) τοίχος μεγάλης θερμοχωρητικότητας με εξωτερική θερμομόνωση.
β) τοίχος άνευ θερμοχωρητικότητας με εσωτερική θερμομόνωση.
Δάπεδα και οροφές είναι τα ίδια και στις δυο περιπτώσεις.

Η θερμοκρασία της εσωτερικής επιφάνειας του τοίχου θα διαφοροποιηθεί σημαντικά στην μια και στην άλλη περίπτωση μετά τον αερισμό του χώρου;

Πόσο γρήγορα θα επανέλθει στο επιθυμητό επίπεδο η θερμοκρασία του αέρα στη μια και στην άλλη περίπτωση;

Θα ήταν χρήσιμο να γίνει ένα παράδειγμα με υπολογισμούς.

----------


## solist

Χρησιμοποίησα το μεγαλύτερο χρονικά διάλειμμα.
Θα επανέλθω με υπολογισμό κάποια στιγμή.

----------

